# New URCNA Church Plant



## dannyhyde (Aug 6, 2010)

On August 22nd I'll be preaching at a new URCNA church plant, Sovereign Grace URC. The first service will be held the week before, August 15th, in the beautiful chapel at Kuyper College, NE of Grand Rapids.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 6, 2010)

If you ever have a chance... come on down to Indy. You have already met a few of my acquaintances. I am sure you would love it here. I know you would be put up. I don't think we have any URCNA churches here.


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 6, 2010)

I will be 30 miles south of GR then, give me directions and I will come visit.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 6, 2010)

Invading Jerusalem North, are we? Blessings, brother, and may He provide the increase!


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 7, 2010)

Google Map this address:


Vos Chapel at Kuyper College
3300 East Beltline NE,
Grand Rapids, MI 49525


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a last-minute reminder to any who may be in the Grand Rapids area, that this Lord's Day, August 15th, the inaugural service of the Sovereign Grace URC will be held at 5:30pm in the chapel of Kuyper College.


----------

